# Toro TimeMaster 30 inch used



## wchang23 (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi all,

Is a used Toro TimeMaster lawn mower a good deal for $675?


----------



## littlehuman (Jun 10, 2020)

Used as... a display model? That thing looks like it's never seen a yard. Based solely on the MSRP for one of these new and the fact that it looks (on the outside at least, check the engine and such) barely used - yes that seems like a decent price.


----------



## wchang23 (Apr 9, 2020)

littlehuman said:


> Used as... a display model? That thing looks like it's never seen a yard. Based solely on the MSRP for one of these new and the fact that it looks (on the outside at least, check the engine and such) barely used - yes that seems like a decent price.


Thank you for the reply. I agree and I will check the engine when I speak with the seller. Other than starting the engine, checking the oil and look under the deck do you have any other tips on inspecting this mower?


----------



## littlehuman (Jun 10, 2020)

wchang23 said:


> littlehuman said:
> 
> 
> > Used as... a display model? That thing looks like it's never seen a yard. Based solely on the MSRP for one of these new and the fact that it looks (on the outside at least, check the engine and such) barely used - yes that seems like a decent price.
> ...


Not entirely, unless you want to have a mechanic take a look at it for you before purchase. I'd personally check the gas tank with good flashlight to see if there's any abnormal amount of sediment, etc in there (who knows how longs its sat around without being used). Ask the seller about any previous issues, how often it was maintained, and if you want, their reason for selling. Make sure the Personal Pace drive works, check the bag for rips, etc. All things that you can replace/fix yourself, but just a good idea to know what you're buying. Tip it on its side (air filter side facing up) and see if there are any gas leaks, as this is the side you'll lay it on to replace the blade and clean the deck.


----------



## wchang23 (Apr 9, 2020)

littlehuman said:


> wchang23 said:
> 
> 
> > littlehuman said:
> ...


Will do, thank you!


----------



## cbagz (May 12, 2020)

Pop the air filter cover of and look at the air filter. Also remove the air filter and see if it's dirty underneath it.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

wchang23 said:


> littlehuman said:
> 
> 
> > wchang23 said:
> ...


You'll have a hard time seeing into the gas tank on that model. It has the blue sponge from Hell that covers most of the opening. I would guess if it looks that clean they either haven't used it or know how to clean it to make it look new. Other than the air filter like mentioned before, you can take the cover off the front and look for dirt or grass build up under the engine. If it as clean and unused as it looks it is a good deal. I've had mine for 2+ years and been very happy with it.


----------

